# Orlando Rides and Possible Place to Rent a Bike



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I will be in Orlando, arriving May 14, and departing the morning of May 18. I am looking at the possibility of renting or bringing one of my bikes and also looking for a good group ride and the usual length of the ride would be great (longer the better, usually. I train routinely with all Cat's on the team and I usually race over 40 Master's Races. I don't know my schedule just yet, but hoping I will have some time to get out at least two nights Monday through Thursday. Much help would be appreciated including a local bike shop that has a rental program. I might resort to going to a local gym for some spin classes if my schedule is really tight and bringing and renting a bike is going to be too much of a burden. Any help with good local rides and possible bike shop rental would be appreciated so I can see if I can work out the details. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

crap, spinnerman, i'm really sorry i missed this thread....i know it's way too late now, but if you are ever coming back to orlando, pm me and i'll set you up with any info you need.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks. I appreicate it. It worked out well for me. It just so happened to align with my recovery week. Did a little spinning at the fitness center in the hotel and a lot of walking. I will be back again because I have family down the road in Cocoa Beach. I'll PM you then.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

glad it worked out. absolutely, i'll look forward to a message.


----------

